# Hello from Tennessee



## DjWillMcGlone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello Everybody,

My name is Will, I am from Bristol Tennessee and just started getting into Mantis's. Looking forward to chatting and learning from you all.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome you will like it here


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  

I am living just outside of Bristol as well. But, in the UK!


----------



## Asa (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi ya!


----------



## colddigger (Jul 9, 2007)

welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Tennessee, my brother lives in Tn with his family, they were all here for the 4th. One of his boys (who is married) is now interested in them too! I call it CatChin the Fever! :lol:


----------



## DjWillMcGlone (Jul 9, 2007)

Haha... sorta like London is 5 hours away from here. London , KY that is.

What part of Ohio are you from Hibis? I have lots of family around Dayton and Columbus.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 9, 2007)

I am in Medina Ohio right now, Originally from Georgia, Columbus is about 3 hours away, we did the glazing at the new Drug Mart in Polaris right near Columbus. Dayton is a little further away.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

